# APR or GIAC for Stage 2 tune on a 2011 TTS



## rickson (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi, 

I have a 2011 audi TTS and just bought an ATP catted dp with milltek resonated catback.
It is time to flash

I READ ALL I CAN DO on the web and I could find nothing about APR vs GIAC for the audi TTS (plenty of thread for the GTI though) 

The thing is:
- my local dealer sells GIAC
- A dealer a 150miles sells APR. 

I was really pleased with my previous APR tunes (GTI mk6 and B8 S4)



Thank you


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

The distance to the APR shop is significant. Though the tune should be an upload and go proposition, you never know what might go wrong. Additionally, if there are updates to the tune or you want the shop to do something else, then you will have a 300 trek each time you go. 

Both companies are solid. 



rickson said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 2011 audi TTS and just bought an ATP catted dp with milltek resonated catback.
> It is time to flash
> ...


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

I am completely happy with APR stage 2+. It really wakes up the car. 

This dealer is in Quebec City.... Says they do APR according to their website...

http://www.autobahn8.com/fournisseurs-2/


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

APR have easily got the best 2.0tfsi K04 software


----------



## rickson (Mar 11, 2010)

Great! Than you very much!


----------



## rickson (Mar 11, 2010)

Poverty said:


> APR have easily got the best 2.0tfsi K04 software


sources?


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

My father has the GIAC tune stage 2 for engine and stage 2 for DSG and he loves it. i havent driven an APR stage 2 car BUT you could get engine and tranny done now if you went GIAC. APR will have tranny tune soon i believe (in my conversation i believe its still in beta form). I will say the DSG is NUTS when its flashed. Honestly both companies are solid. But whoever said APR is end all be all is thinking narrow minded.

In your situation with APR dealer being far, it would suck if something happened and you had to trailer car that far. To me it would make more sense to go GIAC being local.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

My 2011 TTS had a Stage II APR tune (the newer revision) and I felt like it changed the character of the car completely. But I never had GIAC so I can't speak to how it performs.


----------



## rickson (Mar 11, 2010)

Fined said:


> My 2011 TTS had a Stage II APR tune (the newer revision) and I felt like it changed the character of the car completely. But I never had GIAC so I can't speak to how it performs.



Thanks for all the answers. Is the HPFP mandatory for the stage 2 APR reflash? I know it is for GIAC


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

HPFP is not required for APR Stage II last time I checked. But if you want to go to APR Stage II+ it is then required. That's just what I recall.. you can find out on the APR website also I believe.


----------



## rickson (Mar 11, 2010)

actually on their website they only tall about stage2+ with hpfp... so I wonder if a stage 2 is available


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Just go 2+. 

I am fairly sure 2 exsists also.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

2 Just requires a downpipe. 2+ is downpipe and HPFP.

Trust me though, 2+ is the way to go. It's a fsckin rocket.


----------



## derek8819 (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy APR rev. 3.31 2+ TTS owner here. Car is a beast.


----------



## rickson (Mar 11, 2010)

I decided to go with APR because I was extremely satisfied with my previous reflash on the S4 and GTI. I do not plan a stage 2+ for the moment (budget). 

I bought a catted ATP 3'' downpipe . No problem with this part for the stage 2? 

I decided to get a stage 2+ latter should I pay a new tune ?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I have GIAC and am happy,

Buit its a CHEVY FORD thing. I do think the local dealer is important.

I also know a dealer that does both and he chose GIAC for me.

Ed


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Brd.Prey said:


> I have GIAC and am happy,
> 
> Buit its a CHEVY FORD thing. I do think the local dealer is important.
> 
> ...


I have GIAC as well. I'm quite happy, only stage 1 though. I had both options within an hour from me, went with the dealer that seemed to have the overall better rep...and they happen to use GIAC.


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

octalon7 said:


> I have GIAC as well. I'm quite happy, only stage 1 though. I had both options within an hour from me, went with the dealer that seemed to have the overall better rep...and they happen to use GIAC.


More likely they get bigger profits from using GIAC...

APR makes more power, over a wider rev range and has better driveablility.


----------



## rickson (Mar 11, 2010)

So , I had the confirmation that APR as well as GIAC DO NOT offer a stage2 tune for the TTS but only a stage2+ with HPFP according to their web site. 
My last option are REVO or unitronic . I wait an official answer from REVO which seems to offer the stage 2 tune on their website.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Poverty said:


> More likely they get bigger profits from using GIAC...
> 
> APR makes more power, over a wider rev range and has better driveablility.


What? Profits? Why does that have any relevance to the conversation?

GIAC stage 1 makes more power than APR stage 1 as well. Have you had both?


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

Not to mention Poverty. I didn't want to start a flame war but the dealer I used did both but he felt more comfortable doing GIAC. He said it was a weekend and he could and did get them on the phone for tech assistance. I was also taking the car 900 miles to Florida.

I feel very confident that profit was the reason.


APR and GIAC are both reliable companies.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

rickson said:


> So , I had the confirmation that APR as well as GIAC DO NOT offer a stage2 tune for the TTS but only a stage2+ with HPFP according to their web site.
> My last option are REVO or unitronic . I wait an official answer from REVO which seems to offer the stage 2 tune on their website.


Ya we do. We don't advertise it much because most people go 2+, but it exists. Any apr dealer can install it for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2012)

octalon7 said:


> GIAC stage 1 makes more power than APR stage 1 as well. Have you had both?


I'm not sure where you're getting that.. The only dyno plot they show is some russian thing with a seat leon cupra attached. That car doesn't have a haldex (AWD), so the results aren't comparable. Even running the TTS in FWD only mode, the rear drive train still spins and the gears are still in there.

I will admit that our website is out of date for the TTS. The graphs posted are for a much older version than we currently have available. I've emailed Arin several times.. I'll email him again and hassle him until he updates it.

V3.31 Stage 1 TTS - 337hp, 309 ft lb torque (TTS is the same as Golf R with an intake, since the stock airbox on it is so good)

Until Arin gets around to fixing the TTS listing, just look at the Golf R, the calibration is the same.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not sure where you're getting that.. The only dyno plot they show is some russian thing with a seat leon cupra attached. That car doesn't have a haldex (AWD), so the results aren't comparable. Even running the TTS in FWD only mode, the rear drive train still spins and the gears are still in there.
> 
> I will admit that our website is out of date for the TTS. The graphs posted are for a much older version than we currently have available. I've emailed Arin several times.. I'll email him again and hassle him until he updates it.
> 
> ...


I think you answered your own question. The info on your website is where I was gathering your numbers. If it's out of date, then yeah my comparo could be out of date. There have been GIAC dyno plots elsewhere, but been a while since I've seen one posted.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm not sure where you're getting that.. The only dyno plot they show is some russian thing with a seat leon cupra attached. That car doesn't have a haldex (AWD), so the results aren't comparable. Even running the TTS in FWD only mode, the rear drive train still spins and the gears are still in there.
> 
> I will admit that our website is out of date for the TTS. The graphs posted are for a much older version than we currently have available. I've emailed Arin several times.. I'll email him again and hassle him until he updates it.
> 
> ...


I can't use the updated Golf R numbers for the TTS because the intake system is very different. The stock intake on the TTS is awesome and far better than the Stock Golf R. It's closer to a Golf R with intake setup. 

Let's get your car on the dyno and do stock, stage 1, 1+, 2+ all with 91, 93 and 100 octane.


----------



## Nin Din Din (Dec 11, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I can't use the updated Golf R numbers for the TTS because the intake system is very different...
> Let's get your car on the dyno and do stock, stage 1, 1+, 2+ all with 91, 93 and 100 octane.


 Achtung, schnell, bitte!


----------

